# rock weights...



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i just bought some big rocks for my tank, not really knowing the weight of the rocks... i figured they were about 10-20lbs... well, i stepped on a scale just now to see just how heavy they were, and they are more like 18-30 lbs... do i need to worry about the ones that are 25+lbs, or will i be ok... i will probably have the same amount of weight in the end with my new setup as i did with my old, but the weight was distributed throughout the bottom, now it will be in main locations... i think i am only planning on having 5-7 rocks total in there sinse they are big and heavy... what do you think... i am gonna layout the rocks on the floor now and play with the layout... i will post pics as i do it and get some opinions...
thanks


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

these are 2 pics of one of the setups i came up with... might be to hard to visualize without them actually being in the tank, but i am gonna give it a shot anyway... let me know what you think.
thanks


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I would definitely get some eggcrate to line the bottom to disperse the weight. Oterwise, it should be fine! I have seen tanks with way more rocks than you have, and I don't think it's an issue at all unless you have them leaning against the walls of the tank. Even then, I would only be concerned in extreme cases. :thumb:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i am gonna just have to put the rocks into the tank and rearrange them in there i think... this is too much to try and do it not in the tank... here is another couple of pics of another setup...


----------



## liro (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought this was interesting.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thats IS an interesting video... the only thing is though is that was done in 3 minutes... what about over a course of years. does time play a factor in the weight department... plus, i do have a glass aquarium, so does that make mine tempered... are all glass aquariums tempered, if not, how can you find out... very neat video though.
thanks


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

Definitely use eggcrate to distribute the weight.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Venu, I really wouldn't worry about it.  Get some eggcrate, and do your works however you want. :thumb:


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

CDMOK said:


> Venu, I really wouldn't worry about it.  Get some eggcrate, and do your works however you want. :thumb:


^ that. I have eggcrat with about 4" of 3m CQ over it. I have about 140-160lbs of riprap rockwork in the tank. Works fine, don't stress yourself!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks guys... i might try and get some eggcrate tonight... not sure if i'll get to it or not, but i'll post some pics and update "your tanks" when i am finished... i think i only have about 2 inches of sand in my tank, will i need more witht he eggcrate, or is that good... not sure how thick eggcrate is. half inch or so??? if anyone has any pics of their tank with the size of rocks i am talking about, can you post them... curious to see how others setup their tanks.
thanks guys...


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Two inches sould be fine. I only have holey rock in mine, sorry.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

That's what mine looked like prior to adding filtration, background, fish, etc. Each rock weighs anywhere from 10-35lbs totaling between 140-160lbs


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

is it possible to put this eggcrate into an existing tank... i have a sand bottom, i will be taking out the current rocks obviously, but am i able to just wiggle the eggcrate down, into the sand. will that work? or if people have done that, any tricks i should know about.
do you usually leave like a half inch on all sides or should i cut it to fit perfect.
i might have to cut it in half to get into my tank with my center support, plus what about my fish... if i cut it in half, then i can make sure my fish are on the other half while i am working, does cutting the eggcrate in half affect it purpose at all?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i was just curious... anyone have any idea what there rocks are... i've been thinking the whole time they were just limestone... but not positive... anyone here can help me???


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

venustus19 said:


> is it possible to put this eggcrate into an existing tank... i have a sand bottom, i will be taking out the current rocks obviously, but am i able to just wiggle the eggcrate down, into the sand. will that work? or if people have done that, any tricks i should know about.
> do you usually leave like a half inch on all sides or should i cut it to fit perfect.
> i might have to cut it in half to get into my tank with my center support, plus what about my fish... if i cut it in half, then i can make sure my fish are on the other half while i am working, does cutting the eggcrate in half affect it purpose at all?


I cut it to fit, minus 1/2" on every side. I have the center brace as well, and just slide it in at an angle, kinda caddy-cornered, and eased it down. Worked like a charm. There's a bit of room on each side, but nothing important. If you need to cut it in half to fit it, no big deal. You'll need to cut it regardless as the piece itself is quite large.

regarding pushing it through the sand, not sure, I don't have experience with that. If you end up cutting 2 pieces to fit, you could shovel sand to one side of the tank, place your crate, relocate the sand, place the other side, then smooth it out.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I put some eggcrate in my tank a few months ago which already had gravel in it. I tried just woking it through but eventually it floated to the top after the gravel fell through. What worked is I worked it in on one side then weighted it down with rocks, and then finished off the other side.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, last night i put the eggcrate in half of my tank, and added half of my rocks... untill i get all my rocks in there and rescape it, i am not gonna post any pics... jsut thought i would update everyone... it went pretty easy... all i did was take out my old rocks on the right side, moved sand over to the other side, placed eggcrate down, pushed sand back over, and put new rocks in... went fairly well...
thanks for the ideas...

also, does anyone have an idea what my rocks are... i am guessing limestone, but i'm not sure... any help with that would be great.

thanks


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, i got both sides of my tank done for now... check out the tank setup folder and i started another thread in there asking for your opinions... trying to figure out what else it needs, if anything.
thanks


----------

